# Push for Mass. driver's licenses for illegal immigrants



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The largest immigrant advocacy group in New England is again pushing lawmakers to support a bill that would allow foreign-born residents living in the country illegally to secure Massachusetts driver's licenses.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/a...nts/-/9848766/24115034/-/3wf120z/-/index.html


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, that nullifies voter ID


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, their pissed California beat them to it


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

First thing I'm going to do is get myself new ID and apply for an EBT card. Try and stop me, I just snuck in the country and my name is Carlos.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> First thing I'm going to do is get myself new ID and apply for an EBT card. Try and stop me, I just snuck in the country and my name is Carlos.


Sweet! me too! hey we'll start a landscaping company "señor Carlos and Rod esposito"


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Why wouldn't people, if you can't beat'em join'em. We might as well load up before the state runs out. Open road tolls, etc are coming soon. Fuck this state, anything I can do to speed up it's implosion.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the immigrant advocacy group located in Brookline or Cambridge?


----------



## SSDI (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't forget about Newton!


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Duh, both!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Windex-flavored fuckery


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> The Massachusetts Immigrant and Refugee Advocacy Coalition, or MIRA, said removing that barrier - as proposed under the Safe Driving Bill - would make Massachusetts roads more secure ensuring immigrants living in the country illegally are trained, licensed and insured.
> ​


​


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Guys, guys, guys.....you are looking at this all wrong. Now with a MA license , they produce positive ID and you get an ICE hit without having to dig deeper and deeper. I hope to send more packing this way. Got one from Portugal and another, previously deported Nicaraguan after digging and getting detainers. I hope to bump my career high to 3+ with this. Careful what you wish for, shitheads.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> Guys, guys, guys.....you are looking at this all wrong. Now with a MA license , they produce positive ID and you get an ICE hit without having to dig deeper and deeper. I hope to send more packing this way. Got one from Portugal and another, previously deported Nicaraguan after digging and getting detainers. I hope to bump my career high to 3+ with this. Careful what you wish for, shitheads.


I was thinking the same thing. Illegals that live a criminal life would be easier to track and identify if they were issued a license. They are driving anyways and we all know how little our court system cares about unlicensed operation.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I like how you guys think! "Hey advocates, you just assisted loads of people find their way HOME!" Now THAT'S justice.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

This is not surprising.

Get them on the big ol' Merican teet - and quick! 

You are all fools. They're laughing at you! Only suckers work! US gives free money just for being here. More votes for the current regime! 

Ronald Reagan weeps from the grave.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

These shitbirds won't produce ID any more than their American born cohorts.
The best way to out them is through retail loyalty cards.
Everybody like de sale price...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Saw their "advocate" on TV whimsically predicting revenue for the state and safer roads because now that illegal will have a valid license. What a crock of SHIT! When people wake up it will be too late. Donde esta mi pistole? AQUI Cabron!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> These shitbirds won't produce ID any more than their American born cohorts.
> The best way to out them is through retail loyalty cards.
> Everybody like de sale price...


Clink, OP w/o license. BOOM


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> "I need a driver's license to take Alicy to the doctor, to school and to her physical therapy. However, I cannot get one because of my immigration status," Oliveira says in the petition. "Every day, I face a horrible dilemma: is it more important that my daughter get the medical treatment she needs, or that I don't run the risk of being taken from her and deported for driving without a license?"


I'm mad as hell about this and while I sympathize with her regarding her daughter, if I broke into another country, I wouldn't expect their taxpayers to provide me, a criminal, with a free ride. I would expect to be shot, imprisoned or deported.​It's fundamentally wrong to expect more from taxpayers. My great grandparents immigrated here legally to work for what they had and so should every other immigrant.​Do it right or don't do it at all.​You deserve nothing from the American taxpayers.​


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> I'm mad as hell about this and while I sympathize with her regarding her daughter, if I broke into another country, I wouldn't expect their taxpayers to provide me, a criminal, with a free ride. I would expect to be shot, imprisoned or deported.
> It's fundamentally wrong to expect more from taxpayers. My great grandparents immigrated here legally to work for what they had and so should every other immigrant.
> Do it right or don't do it at all.
> You deserve nothing from the American taxpayers.


I agree. In the grand scheme of things, coming to a country illegally, finding a partner, getting my partner pregnant, and having a child is non-existent on the list of things anyone in their right mind would do. If any of us tried that shit in Iran, North Korea, etc. we would be caught and thrown in prison for the rest of our lives - if not executed.


----------



## Ptac (Mar 30, 2013)

1. I thought they can already get an ID? A numbers and X numbers? I heard the RMV assigns them an A or X number if they get cited or arrested for traffic stuff? I think the A number is just when they get the ID.

2. So no more 90-10? There goes killing time on the occasions its slow... lol


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I'm mad as hell about this and while I sympathize with her regarding her daughter, if I broke into another country, I wouldn't expect their taxpayers to provide me, a criminal, with a free ride. I would expect to be shot, imprisoned or deported.​It's fundamentally wrong to expect more from taxpayers. My great grandparents immigrated here legally to work for what they had and so should every other immigrant.​Do it right or don't do it at all.​You deserve nothing from the American taxpayers.​


Better yet, put it terms that these fools might understand. Find someone who supports this who lives in a really nice house, break a window and move in. Since they're all about making life better for people, they should have no problem letting you pick a bedroom, feeding you, clothing you and providing you with health care (after all you have to stay healthy so no one else in the house gets sick). Meanwhile, you can chill on the couch or by the pool. Don't worry about helping with the bills or taking care of the place. Someone will do that for you. They owe it to you.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think one of the first issues that should be tackled is this whole, IF BORN HERE-AUTOMATIC CITIZENSHIP! WTF?

This is total nonsense on SO many levels, you may as well give out driver's licenses since the children of thousands of illegal immigrants are LEGAL under the current insane law.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

frank said:


> I agree. In the grand scheme of things, coming to a country illegally, finding a partner, getting my partner pregnant, and having a child is non-existent on the list of things anyone in their right mind would do. If any of us tried that shit in Iran, North Korea, etc. we would be caught and thrown in prison for the rest of our lives - if not executed.


Exactly. Americans found elsewhere are considered spies. Remember what happened to the Marine, Jon Hammar whose great grandfathers shotgun was green lighted at our border patrol but MBP incarcerated him? Then there were the hippies caught hiking near the Iran border. Obama might be running this ship aground but it's still better than any of those cesspools. That is, until these leeches empty our wallets.

I'm not heartless, I understand why they want to come here, but there's a process. We have to stop rewarding them for being criminals.


----------

